# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 06/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Bạn đã sẵn sàng để thực hiện một hành trình khám phá đến với “kinh đô mùa hè của xứ Bắc Kỳ”, chiêm ngưỡng Thác Bạc – ngọn thác trắng xóa từ độ cao 60m, đỉnh Hoàng Liên Sơn với độ cao 2200m so với mực nước biển, tham quan bản Cát Cát tìm hiểu cuộc sống, nét văn hóa của đồng bào dân tộc nơi đây, thăm núi Hàm Rồng, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Cổng Trời, vườn hoa Châu Âu… 

Hoặc cùng trải nghiệm với hành trình Hà Nội – Chùa Hương – Tam Cốc - Hạ Long tham quan những thắng cảnh của thủ đô Hà Nội: văn miếu, hồ Hoàn Kiếm, chùa Trấn Quốc, hồ Tây…, xuôi theo dòng suối Yến đến với Chùa Hương, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng quần thể thắng cảnh rừng, suối, hang động mà nổi bật là động Hương Tích nổi tiếng, đi thuyền tham quan phong cảnh Tam Cốc tại Ninh Bình, viếng chùa thiêng Yên Từ tại Quảng Ninh, chiêm ngưỡng nét đẹp vịnh Hạ Long – đệ nhất thắng cảnh tại Bắc Bộ …


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Hà Nội-Chùa Hương-Tam Cốc -Hạ Long
*

Thời gian: 06 ngày 05 đêmGiá tour: 5.980.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 30/6, 07,14,21,28/7

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công Ty TNHH TM Du Lịch Bách Tùng Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tour Hà Nội - Sapa - Thị Trấn Trong Sương*

Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêmGiá tour:  9.648.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: thứ 2, 7 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY Liên Bang Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Bí ẩn Myanmar: Yangon - Bago - Kyaikhtivo*

Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêmGiá tour: 13.290.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 20/7

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Hanoitourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tour Malaysia - Tặng 1 ngày tham quan Singapore*

Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêmGiá tour: 10.290.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 03,10,17,24,31/7

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## khamphadisan

Đánh dấu phát  :Smile:  đang chuẩn bị lên kế hoạch đi  :tongue:

----------


## sapaexpress

*Du lịch Sapa đón Noel 2 ngày 1 đêm bằng bus Sapa Express*
*ĐẶC BIỆT KHÔNG PHỤ THU VÀO DỊP LỄ NOEL*
*NHANH TAY ĐẶT NGAY ĐỂ CÓ THÊM NHIỀU ƯU ĐÃI*
*Áp dụng từ 16/11/2014 đến hết ngày 22/12/2014*
*- Phương tiện xe bus SAPA EXPRESS - Noble Limousine 29 chỗ “Chuyên cơ mặt đất”*
*- Tour Sapa 2 ngày 1 đêm * 
*          Khách sạn:  2 sao 2.310.000VNĐ*
*                               3 sao 2.940.00VNĐ*
*                               4 sao 4.200.00VNĐ*
*Tiện nghi trên xe:*
*- Hướng dẫn viên đưa đón theo xe bus, theo tour*
*- Ghế ngồi Vip*
*- Wifi trên xe*
*- Gối và chăn du lịch*
*- Điều hòa*
*- Nước uống*
*- Bim bim, kẹo*
*- Khăn lạnh*
*- Trà, cafe, kẹo miễn phí (văn phòng)*
*Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*
*SAPA EXPRESS*
*Địa chỉ: 12 Lý Thái Tổ - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 668 21555*
*Hotline Hà Nội: 0983210055 (Mr.Dư); 0984890055 (Ms.Thủy);* 
*Website: http://www.sapaexpress.com*
*                http://www.xesapa.vn*
*Email: info@sapaexpress.com,*
*dieuhanh@sapaexpress.com*

----------

